# Edge optical out & Netflix don't work



## Russell Read (Jun 20, 2019)

Connect Sennheiser RS 175 headphones to my TiVo Edge via optical cable. Unable to listen to anything from the Netflix app. All other apps work as do recorded and live shows thru TiVo. Over 4 weeks with Netflix and getting nowhere other than acknowledging I'm not alone and it's been elevated -- whatever that means.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Russell Read said:


> Connect Sennheiser RS 175 headphones to my TiVo Edge via optical cable. Unable to listen to anything from the Netflix app. All other apps work as do recorded and live shows thru TiVo. Over 4 weeks with Netflix and getting nowhere other than acknowledging I'm not alone and it's been elevated -- whatever that means.


Couldn't you use your TV's optical output?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I use my optical on my LG TV and can get netflix, hbo max prime video,and pandora just fine on my sennheiser RS175 headphones.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

celtic pride said:


> I use my optical on my LG TV and can get netflix, hbo max prime video,and pandora just fine on my sennheiser RS175 headphones.


And anything else that goes through it, including TiVo.


----------



## Russell Read (Jun 20, 2019)

pl1 said:


> Couldn't you use your TV's optical output?


My surround audio is thru a Pioneer SC-LX901 receiver. Tried TV optical out and zilch for any viewing choice. The reason I've been using the audio out from TiVo is it allows me to mute my speakers but still listen to the shows. Didn't have this issue with the TiVo Roamio which has analog instead of optical. Upgraded to TiVo Edge with optical and the problem reared its ugly head. Netflix acknowledged it is aware of this issue and is supposedly working on a fix. I'm not confident about that answer as the Netflix rep kept insisting their service is working fine (so why fix what is fine?). So appreciate the suggestions -- got any more?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Sure, how about an audio extractor? https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...rds=hdmi+audio+stripper&qid=1629141560&sr=8-6


----------



## Russell Read (Jun 20, 2019)

Took a look at the audio extractor and don't see how that will fix the Netflix-specific issue. Thanks, open to looking at anything as Netflix is not being helpful.


----------

